# Pomp



## dmckinnon07 (Sep 4, 2012)

Has anyone had any luck with pomp lately trying to hit the pier or Pickens or if anyone know of another get spot to get into the pomp maybe pick off a few Spanish specially with how hot they have been running "or so I hear"


----------



## ALtoAK (Feb 9, 2015)

Are you set on pier fishing? There's been lots of pomps caught from the beach out at Ft. Pickens in the last couple weeks.

Take a look over in the surf reports.


----------



## dmckinnon07 (Sep 4, 2012)

Not set on a pier just that is what I usally hit up but I'll check that out thanks for the info


----------

